# General MA Philosophy?



## Flamebearer (Jun 8, 2006)

If you had to state your opinion of the general philosophy of the martial arts in 1 - 3 sentences, what would you say?

The purpose of this question is not to answer a tough question in a one-liner - I'd like to compare multiple answers and see if there are any common denominators, as well as how significantly they differ. Thx
-Flamebearer


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 8, 2006)

First of all, cool question. 

I think the general martial arts philosophy is that one should be prepared for life, prepared to fight, and prepared to learn. Martial arts does not strive to reach one specific goal, rather it helps you build your self in many ways so that you can be prepared for anything.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 8, 2006)

The Martial arts are a diverse group of methodologies for combat. The paramaters defining each are specific way of thinking. These ways of thinking must invariably include attitude, basics, logic, and fitness.
Sean


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 8, 2006)

Discipline, skill and effective fighting with a serenity that allows for the use of the first three without unnecessary damage to either combatant.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 8, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Discipline, skill and effective fighting with a serenity that allows for the use of the first three without unnecessary damage to either combatant.


I would say moderation and control are qualities of a martial artist, but I would not use the ideas to describe the art. Interesting.
Sean


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 8, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> I would say moderation and control are qualities of a martial artist, but I would not use the ideas to describe the art. Interesting.
> Sean


 
It's part of my Sensei's training philosophy; therefor, they are qualities of the art.


----------



## Flamebearer (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd tend to agree with ToD in that moderation and control are ideas, and are therefore included in philosophy, since the definition of philosophy is, roughtly, "a set of ideas or beliefs" about something

-Flamebearer


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 8, 2006)

hmmm...isn't that what I'd said?


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll give a stab at it...general martial arts philosophy:

A. Most result for least movement.

B. Rule 1 - Don't get hurt; Rule 2 - Don't hurt others; Rule 3 - If there's a conflict, see rule one

C.  Practice.  Practice.  Practice.  Then practice some more.

D.  Honor and respect for all.


my two cents...


----------



## matt.m (Jun 8, 2006)

To instruct is to be taught.  Do not take anything for granted, when you do you will realize that you never had it anyway.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 8, 2006)

Beginners mind.


----------



## green meanie (Jun 8, 2006)

_VERY_ cool question. Most of the good stuff has been covered already. The only thing I'd add is: It's not a race or a competition with anyone else but you. It's not about being the best in the room. It's about trying to get just a lil better every time you show up.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 8, 2006)

Self-betterment
Self-discipline
Self-defense

And the good old-fashioned ability to kick @$$ in a bar fight! 

But when it comes down to it, it is the people I have met over the past 18 years that define my martial art!


----------



## Last Fearner (Jun 8, 2006)

Flamebearer said:
			
		

> the general philosophy of the martial arts


 
"Be Thou my shield and my sword for the fight, Be Thou my dignity, be Thou my might; Thou my soul's shelter and Thou my high tow'r, Raise Thou me heav'nward, O pow'r of my pow'r."

Something like that!



			
				Flamebearer said:
			
		

> If you had to state your opinion of the general philosophy of the martial arts in 1 - 3 sentences, what would you say?


 
My opinion . . .

"Life - living well; love - loving all; respect - appreciating the value of everything and all life, prioritize - doing what's important first, forgiveness - forgiving all, awareness - paying attention to the little things, happiness - be happy, generosity - help others in need, morality - do what is right, integrity - resist temptation and pressure to do wrong, duty - if it needs to be done... do it, humility - keep your ego in check, preparation - train and be ready, preservation - protect, defend, and perpetuate that which is good and right."

Direct quote from Chief Master D. J. Eisenhart - for what it's worth.

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 8, 2006)

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=3782938170278620768


----------



## Nomad (Jun 9, 2006)

Your toughest opponent and your biggest critic can both be found by looking in a mirror.

Attain inner peace through learning about violence


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2006)

This is a cool question.

Its already been said one way or another, but for me the martial arts is about looking inward, breaking down mental barriers and achieving self victory...self victory=self discovery, once it's achieved, the sky is the limit.


----------



## green meanie (Jun 11, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:
			
		

> http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=3782938170278620768


 
LOL! Good find.


----------

